# updates for Jadelm?



## divershona

i have no idea who is meant to be updating for jade ... think its Samface182 but not entirely sure 

anyway i've just seen on her facebook that her waters have gone and she's on the way to the hospital ... i'll let you know if i see anything else :)


----------



## Youngling

i think it is sam. I see her facebook too, its exciting : )
x


----------



## Mellie1988

:happydance: happydance: happydance:

Yay exciting stuff!!! X


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance::dust: 
Luck xoxo


----------



## Sophiiie

ooh exciting! loads of luck to her xx
:dust:


----------



## divershona

no more updates on her facebook as of yet but it was about 8 hours ago that she was heading to the hospital so who knows she might have little Evie already, if not it won't be long til Evie arrives :D


----------



## vinteenage

Gosh I hope she's had Evie by now! A longer labor would stink.


----------



## divershona

yeah it does. Luckily though jade's in labour/got Evie already and we are all still waiting to pop and rather uncomfortable ... im a little jealous of her :blush: :haha:


----------



## samface182

last i heard, her waters had broke and she was on the way to the hospital and was getting backache. i text her about an hour ago and she said she is fine, will text me in a bit. i'll let you know what she says! :flower:
xxx


----------



## BButterflies

Ooooo how exciting! Definately keep us updated :thumbup:

Hope everything goes well for her!


----------



## MissMamma

ooh exciting exciting!
good luck jade!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## amygwen

I'm seriously so close to tears! I thought I obsessively stalked other peoples facebooks, I can't stop checking Jade's!! aaaaaah! :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Good luck Jade!
:dust:


----------



## amygwen

**UPDATE**

Jade was 2cm dialated this morning and her contractions started about two hours after her waters broke. She got sent home and now she's just relaxing until her contractions become unbearable, then she's back to the hospital!

:hugs:


----------



## Sophiiie

hope things start moving along for her :) won't be long now! x
:dust:


----------



## divershona

amygwen said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Jade was 2cm dialated this morning and her contractions started about two hours after her waters broke. She got sent home and now she's just relaxing until her contractions become unbearable, then she's back to the hospital!
> 
> :hugs:

i was about to this update hehe but you beat me too it Amy, silly college not letting me stalk jade's facebook


----------



## MissMamma

i hope things get moving for her...i'm soooo excited!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## AriannasMama

Excited!!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust:
Eeek excited xoxo


----------



## EffyKat

I'm so excited for her. Good luck :D x


----------



## stephx

Good luck!!! x


----------



## holly2234

Good luck!


----------



## Mellie1988

Any more updates yet? Has she gone back to hospital yet?? Sam?! Where are you lol!! 

X


----------



## amygwen

*UPDATE*

She just posted on facebook that contractions are getting worse she's going to start getting ready to go back to hospital :flower:


----------



## samface182

he contractions are getting worse and she's just getting ready to leave for the hospital! eeeeeeeee


----------



## samface182

oops amy. just realised you posted that :dohh:


----------



## Mellie1988

Yaaaay, gd luck jade!!!!

X x


----------



## BButterflies

Good Luck Jadeee! Hope you have your little Evie soon!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Good Luck
xxx Hope Evie is here soon:)


----------



## MissMamma

Yay! :happydance:
FXd for a quick and easy labour
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Leah_xx

Good luck jade!
Hope Evie is here soon for you!


----------



## amygwen

samface182 said:


> oops amy. just realised you posted that :dohh:

LMAO sorry Sam, I know you're the one supposed to be updating I just got really excited when I saw her status update :hugs:


----------



## samface182

she's just left for the hospital! eeeeeeeee


----------



## samface182

amygwen said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> oops amy. just realised you posted that :dohh:
> 
> LMAO sorry Sam, I know you're the one supposed to be updating I just got really excited when I saw her status update :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL. don't be silly :flower:


----------



## amygwen

yayyyy!! :D :D :D


----------



## Lyrah

:happydance:


----------



## RachelRae

Aww, can't wait to little Evie's here!

Goodluck Jade!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## BButterflies

RachelRae said:


> Aww, can't wait to little Evie's here!
> 
> Goodluck Jade!! :hugs:
> 
> xx

Just wanted to butt in and say how positively glowing you look in your profile pic! Pregnancy definitely suits you! Hope all is going well :flower:


----------



## samface182

not heard anything since she's left for the hospital. don't worry though, i'll keep you all updated! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I had a mini heart attack when I saw you updated this! :flower:


----------



## samface182

LOL. sorry amy :haha:


----------



## RachelRae

BButterflies said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> Aww, can't wait to little Evie's here!
> 
> Goodluck Jade!! :hugs:
> 
> xx
> 
> Just wanted to butt in and say how positively glowing you look in your profile pic! Pregnancy definitely suits you! Hope all is going well :flower:Click to expand...

Awh, well thank you! :flower: Pregnancy has been good to me so far, nothing too bad!

xx


----------



## amygwen

Hahah it's ok! I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight, although I'm happy there's a time difference, I'm hoping when I wake up in the morning Evie is already here so I'm not constantly thinking about it ahhh!!


----------



## samface182

she has left her bloody phone at home! lol.
her friend commented on her fb and said the midwife says evie should be here by morning.
eeeeeeeeeeeeee :happydance:

xx


----------



## amygwen

OMG jade!!!

hahaha I can't believe she forgot her phone, this is so important!! LMAO
:D :D :D


----------



## Tanara

_Cant wait til she is here! Good luck and Congratulations if i'm not on when your on Jadee!_


----------



## MissMamma

is she here? is she here?
update pleeeeeeeeease!
i can't bear it..xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol i forgot my phone when i went to hospital in labour too!! lol


----------



## samface182

im guessing she got her phone cos she text me. the last text i got from her was at 5.40am. said that they broke her forewaters cos it was her hindwaters that went themselves. not really much had happened til then. she had diamorphine cos it was getting too much. she's dialated more since they broke her waters and evie is moving around alot. she said she was going to attempt some sleep. heard nothing since! i hope she's here! xx


----------



## LoisP

I'm so excited to see what little Evie looks like! :)


----------



## mayb_baby

me too 
Come on Jade theres lots of people waiting to see baby Evie xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

me too I came into my mums to check see if she was here :haha:
Come on Jade theres lots of people waiting to see baby xxx


----------



## samface182

still waiting for an update. i text her but no reply, she will either be cuddling evie, sleeping or still in labour. surely she must be here by now though! eeeee


----------



## amygwen

:cry:

I can't wait any moreeee


----------



## Natasha2605

I think she'll be here by now and they'll be having cuddles...Keeping watch on Fb hehe xx


----------



## fruitcaz

dont really come on here but ive just been on her facebook (im abit of a baby stalker ahahah) as i dont eve no jade but she is here :)


----------



## amygwen

*UPDATE*

Baby Evie was born, Sam updated saying that she weighs 9 lbs 3 oz! 
That's all we know right now. Thanks for the updates Sam :thumbup:


----------



## rjb

congrats jade! :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats xxxxx


----------



## Sentiment

Woah big baby, congrats to her.


----------



## Sophiiie

congratulations Jade! :flower: x


----------



## jen1604

Awwww :D Welcome to the world baby Evie :flower:


----------



## samface182

SORRY GIRLS. i updated her fb but forgot about on here because of all the 'em' stuff. but yes, her mum phoned me and told me she has had her :cloud9: she was 9lbs 3oz and she latched on straight away! jade put a pic on facebook. she is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Youngling

Congrats Jade, so happy for you x


----------



## MissMamma

:happydance: awh i'm so happy for you Jade! :happydance:
now we just want pics please :D


----------



## futuremommy91

Fabulous weight! Congratulations Jade :)


----------



## BButterflies

Congratulations Jade! Wow, 9lb 3 for some reason i expected her to be a little baby!

Just waiting on pics here now!


----------



## MissMamma

BButterflies said:


> Congratulations Jade! Wow, 9lb 3* for some reason i expected her to be a little baby!*
> Just waiting on pics here now!

i did too actually! i only just realised 9lb is quite big!
go girl :D


----------



## samface182

i just saw lots of pics of evie on her mum's fb. she is so beautiful!


----------



## holly2234

Congrats!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations!


----------



## Gemstar785

Congratulations Jade :flower: xx


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Jade! :hugs:


----------



## LittlePeople

Congratulations :) Such a big baby :) Can't wait to see some pics :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures / read a birth story either! :flower::happydance:


----------



## hopeandpray

congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats jade :)


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats jade xx


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, congratulations!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## EffyKat

Aw congratulations Jade. Can't wait to see photos! :D x


----------



## Mei190

Just popping in to say congrats xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh i missed all of this!
but massive congratulations to you:DWell done xx


----------



## lucy_x

i specifically came in her to see if she had had her :) yey!


----------



## Jadelm

Eeee only just managed to get on! God the week has gone so quickly!! 
Thanks so much for all the good luck and congrats :hugs:

Here is my little princess :cloud9: 
Just about to put up my birth story xxx
 



Attached Files:







72197_10150307217305004_880085003_15067106_7409075_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jadelm

Birth story - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-birth-story-evelyn-lorraine.html#post7576687 :thumbup:


----------



## hopeandpray

She's beautiful, congratulations! popping over to read the birth story now


----------



## Sophiiie

aww she's lovely :) off to read your birth story, glad you're well! x


----------

